# how to set the float an a tecumseh



## daywalker (Jan 10, 2007)

I would like some help on setting a float on a bowens snow blower has a 8hp tecumseh ,thanks 
I'm all set on the float adjustment now,I found a link to a manual ,thanks


----------

